# People don't "get" my haunt... any suggestions?



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi There! Well, we've had quite a few visitors to our haunt so far, and they seem to have positive things to say about how it looks, specipfic props, etc... But, nobody seems to "get" the whole idea behind it. I put a lot of thought into the story behind the haunt, and the characters, but I guess it isn't comming across the way I had hoped. I thought about writing a short poem, or a little paragragh on a scroll in front of the fence, but do you think people will actually take the time to read it? If I go that route, how short should it be? Any other suggestions? (You can check out my other thread called The Haunting of Storybook Hollow to see the story if you like.)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I think taking the time to write a short poem or story about your haunt could go a long way. Sometimes people don't really see the big picture, or sometimes it's not as apparent as we may believe it is. So long as you don't write a novel, or use tiny print or anything like that, I think it'd help your plight. That way, people could appreciate the overall product instead of a few pieces here and there. Just my two cents.

Also, if you do post a story, light it up somehow so it won't be too difficult to read. Good luck!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks! That's what I think I'll do, I'll post pictures later!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Posting a sign or signs along the way telling the story would be helpful. Not everyone may read them, but it will make things clearer to those who do. Like the Burma Shave ads along the roads in the olden days.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

All the ideas are great. A wee poem (in BIIIIIG letters) at the beginning would be fantastic. Like:

_The villains in the end always die
The heroes and their damsels thrive.
But on this night the villains rise
With revenge burning in their eyes._

Or something like that. Just a quickie idea. LOL.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

don't feel bad. A lot of people stand around asking me befuddled questions about mine too, and it's simply a cemetery. No story. No nothing. Just a cemetery scene. 

"So what's this supposed to be, is it a haunted house or what?" "Why is there a cemetery in the front yard?"


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The poem could be really cool.


----------

